# a day of railfaning on the lake Koko RR



## scrappy (Apr 16, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't enjoy. I just get red Xs. You may have to post links instead.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Curse of the dreaded 'red X'. Still...nice to know that your still working on your line...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

To post a pic you need an online storage service, photobucket and others are free w/ advertising. 
You need an URL to make the link, your mailbox isn't the same. 

Or become dues paying member....


----------

